# Who sells Bafang M-type mid drives in the USA?



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

7 types of Bafang M-type mid drives, looks like motors are included as well. I've seen the price for one of those at $990 USD on some site but it's not easy to find them for sale from a real company (as on not Ali Express or E-Bay). Sorry but I don't trust a brand-new, unused, still in the OEM box product that passed quality control from sites like those. When I Google Bafang M800 or M- Mid-Drive for sale, it comes up almost always the BSS02 and HD older stuff from Luna Cycles, Amazon, etc. 

Looking for a lightweight mid-drive and battery for mountain biking. The Bafang M800 fits the bill but it says it's for road/gravel/cyclocross. Why can't it be used for mountain biking? If it's only 200W a smaller chainring should be fine, correct?

The rest of the M-types all look like they are over 16 lbs motor + battery. Their 500+W stuff weighs even more than that. Considering that the older Bafang 250W BSS01B weighs 8.4 lbs and my current 13.5 aH battery weighs 10.0 lbs, weight-wise only the newer Bafang M800 system seems worth it. Otherwise, simply buy older stuff with more power for cheaper and only a couple lbs more weight total.

Opinions? 

Where to buy the M800 motor and battery?


----------



## Bigwheel (Jan 12, 2004)

I have been following the M series motors for over a year now. However there continues to be issues with Bafang being shunned by the big players although they make massive amounts of motor systems, both hub and mid, for the world market. 

They are integrated motor systems requiring a specific frame over the bulk of what Bafang has been known for in the past being the BB series kit/adaptable motors. They join the Ultra which is already out and about but weighs a very porky 15lbs. in the magnesium case mode offered by Luna even. 

My research leads me to believe that the M500 (350w) and M600 (500w) are basically the same housing that weighs 3.7kg and has a very respectable Q factor of 175mm. The M600 also rates at 120nm torque substantially more than the EU competition other than the forthcoming TQ motored Flyon. They use a torque sensor/2 speed sensor PAS which should provide a very sensitive crank feel. Also they are rated <55 decibels so should be quiet. They also compare to the EU drives @ 3.7kg. Integrated batteries also are part of the package in several v and wh configs. They also use UART/Can communications so that they can be Ap able.

So you are going to be more apt to see these offered on MTB type bikes over the M800. Also of note is that these motors are capable of having a throttle also which in this watt size mid marketplace is pretty much stand alone. 

The only bikes I have seen with the M800 as you suggest have been drop bar models. The Canadian company IGo has a reported 28.8lb carbon road bike with it aboard. However your idea of using an M800, although only rated @ 200w and 55 nm torque, is a valid one as it would provide similar performance to the Fazua although not be removable. At 2.3kg, 4.4kg for system with 200wh battery, it would save 1.4kg over the other M series motor weight. But the extra watts and nm torque of the others would probably make up for the weight difference in the end for mtb use in general. 

The only MTB "type" bike I have seen available here is the FLX Trail which is a lower end online hardtail. Out of date geo and cheap components abound. But the really bad news is that the M600 doesn't get high marks for long term reliability as from this report:

"While the m600 is not part of our regular lineup, we don't want to see other small ebike companies using this product end up having support issues, that's not good for anybody. And a lot of the criticism tied in with other design points, i.e. they need to build for more durability, no plastic gears, controller should always be potted, there should be gaskets, it should be designed for easy serviceability, production should have greater consistency etc."

Bafang is a big company and should be better about supporting their products but haven't got the greatest track record of doing so here in the U.S. at least. Hopefully they will end up giving the M system the support it needs going forward as it could be a good option.


----------

